# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Online-Rollenspiel 2014 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Online-Rollenspiel 2014 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Online-Rollenspiel 2014 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## Kwengie (3. Januar 2015)

cool,
TESO hat gewonnen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> cool,
> TESO hat gewonnen!



Hat mich ehrlich gesagt sehr überrascht.
Klar ist es ein durchaus gutes Spiel und einige haben noch immer ihren Spaß dran, hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass es sich gegen die Zugkraft von WoW durchsetzen kann.
Vor allem, weil das neue Addon was man so hört ja ganz gut geworden zu sein scheint.


----------



## Kwengie (4. Januar 2015)

es kann ja nicht dauernd WoW gewinnen, das ist ja dann irgendwie langweilig.
Selbst als Schumi laufend gewonnen hat, wurde es irgendwie langweilig für mich.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Januar 2015)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das mich das ebenfalls überrascht. Vor allem hatte ich irgendwie mehr negative als positive Resonanz bei TESO im Gedächtnis. 

Habe das Spiel nicht gespielt, also maße ich mir da jetzt kein Urteil an, schön finde ich es aber allemal, weil mir das TES-Universum sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Januar 2015)

Elder Scrolls ist eigentlich ganz nett.
Nichts was ich auf Dauer spielen werde, aber gut genug um es sich mal ein paar Monate anzusehen und 1-2 Klassen hochzuspielen.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Januar 2015)

Also die Beta fand ich fürchterlich. K.a. wie das so gut bewertet werden konnte von den Leuten. Das es sogar WoW noch schlägt verstehe ich gar nicht. 

Hätte eher WoW, Wildstar, AA, FF14, TESO, SWTOR erwartet.


----------



## GamesGlobe (5. Januar 2015)

Also TESO an erster stelle überrascht auch mich. 
Ich habs mir gekauft jedoch nach einem Monat wieder aufgehört weils für mich mehr ein Singleplayer-Game war.


----------



## Orzhov (5. Januar 2015)

Naja wems gefällt der spielts.


----------



## battschack (5. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hat mich ehrlich gesagt sehr überrascht.
> Klar ist es ein durchaus gutes Spiel und einige haben noch immer ihren Spaß dran, hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass es sich gegen die Zugkraft von WoW durchsetzen kann.
> Vor allem, weil das neue Addon was man so hört ja ganz gut geworden zu sein scheint.



So gut ist es nun auch wieder nicht leider 

Wie immer zu anfang es ist toll dann wenn man fast alles erledigt hat bis auf raids ist es wieder total langweilig wie immer^^

Garni kannst ja mal total vergessen z.B wie ich finde ersten 4 wochen nützlich und jetzt braucht man es eigentlich für was noch? ^^


----------



## dmxcom (5. Januar 2015)

Aha .. Wildstar und Star Wars vor Archeage ... soso und ESO #1 ... ist klar 

Und Star Wars vor Final Fantasy ? Also egal wo hier abgestimmt wurde. Nach Playerbase und Qualität wurde hier wohl nicht bewertet xD


----------



## joegoku (6. Januar 2015)

Haha, bestimmt nicht. WoW hat einfach nur ne Fanbase, die nichts an sich rannkommen lässt, obwohl games wie FF XIV schon seit Re-Release WoW eingeholt haben was qualität angeht. Arch Age ist F2P, das sollte da nichtmal mit rein gehören. Star Wars ist auch F2P. Das es nicht mal abgesondert wird und Star Wars hat zwar ne Geile Story aber an sich hat die F2P sache dem ganzen nen kleinen Dämpfer verpasst (es lohnt sich nicht, das game zu zocken, wenn man nicht mind. 3 Monate Premium kauft, um einige Menü-Sachen wie den FU***ING CHAT freizuschalten). Das hat da oben nichts verloren. Außerdem ist PvP nur noch Pay to win. 
So und zu ESO... ich finds etwas lustig, dass es von Kritikern tot gelabert wird und dann die ganzen TES fans das ganze hochvoten, weils das einzige ist, was sie kennen. Es mag an sich nicht schlecht sein, aber es ist nicht das beste...


----------



## Taiwez (6. Januar 2015)

Wieso zweifeln hier eigentlich so viele Leute die Ergebnisse der jeweiligen Kategorien an? Hier werten die User für ihr Lieblingsspiel des Jahres 2014. Jeder ist da sein eigener Kritiker. Und wenn die Mehrheit nun mal für TESO ist, dann hat es auch verdient gewonnen, kriegt euch mal ein.


----------



## dmxcom (6. Januar 2015)

Das sind eben Meinungen der PCGames User. Wie gesagt. Ergebniss hat nichts mit Qualität und Playerbase zu tun, sondern basiert nur auf Fanboikram und Halbwissenden Hatern.
Ich denke wer die Spielerzahlen, Foren etc. von ESO verfolgt, oder auch Kontakte zu EU Top Gilden wie TE hat, weiß wie kacke es ist. Der grösste Flop im MMO Sektor. Imho schlechter als Wildstar von der Qualität - leider gleich wenig Spieler. Das FFXIV an 2ter Stelle nach WoW kommen sollte ist auch klar. Was dahinter ist Geschmackssache, jedoch sollte man 1 und 2 schon so Voten, wie es sich auch derzeit bei den Spielern wiederspiegelt. Wer auch immer hier im Forum ESO Fanboi ist und das auch noch hochvoted, macht bloß sich selbst glücklich. Glücklich genug um die Kacke wieder zu installieren wohl bestimmt nicht


----------



## Kwengie (6. Januar 2015)

@dmxcom:
dann bin ich für dich also ein Fanboikram und halbwissender Hater, wenn ich TESO für das ansprechendste MMO des letzten Jahres halte?
Ganz schon verwegen von dir.

*Begründe bitte, warum TESO für dich kacke ist und der größte Flop des Jahres darstellt!*
Daß die WoW und Diablo-Jügerr Hater sind, ist längstens bekannt und bewiesen, wenn ich an den Diablo-Jünger denke, der kein gutes Wort über Sacred 2: Fallen Angel übrig hatte. Das Peinlichste dabei ist, daß ihr über Spiele richtet, die ihr nie!!!!! gespielt habt und das eigene Urteilsvermögen ist gefragt, nicht das aus einem Forum und es so darzustellen, als ob nur alles "kacke am Dampfen" ist. Ganz schön dreist von dir!

Erinnere dich bitte mal an die Anfänge von WoW, bestimmt lief auch nicht alles reibungslos und du mußt bedenken, WoW hat 10 Jahre Vorsprung vor den heutigen MMOs und dieses Spiel konnte über die Jahre reifen.
Mit Diablo III hat Blizzard keinen großen Wurf abgeliefert, wenn ich auf die Forenbeiträge höre.


Du nennt dich Demokrat und kannst nicht mit Abstimmungen leben?


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Das sind eben Meinungen der PCGames User. Wie gesagt. Ergebniss hat nichts mit Qualität und Playerbase zu tun, sondern basiert nur auf Fanboikram und Halbwissenden Hatern.
> Ich denke wer die Spielerzahlen, Foren etc. von ESO verfolgt, oder auch Kontakte zu EU Top Gilden wie TE hat, weiß wie kacke es ist. Der grösste Flop im MMO Sektor. Imho schlechter als Wildstar von der Qualität - leider gleich wenig Spieler. Das FFXIV an 2ter Stelle nach WoW kommen sollte ist auch klar. Was dahinter ist Geschmackssache, jedoch sollte man 1 und 2 schon so Voten, wie es sich auch derzeit bei den Spielern wiederspiegelt. Wer auch immer hier im Forum ESO Fanboi ist und das auch noch hochvoted, macht bloß sich selbst glücklich. Glücklich genug um die Kacke wieder zu installieren wohl bestimmt nicht


Das ganze war eine Umfrage auf dieser Seite.
Die ist höchsten hier repräsentativ. Also wo liegt Dein Problem?
Hattest Du abgestimmt?


----------



## Taiwez (6. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Das sind eben Meinungen der PCGames User. Wie gesagt. Ergebniss hat nichts mit Qualität und Playerbase zu tun, sondern basiert nur auf Fanboikram und Halbwissenden Hatern.
> Ich denke wer die Spielerzahlen, Foren etc. von ESO verfolgt, oder auch Kontakte zu EU Top Gilden wie TE hat, weiß wie kacke es ist. Der grösste Flop im MMO Sektor. Imho schlechter als Wildstar von der Qualität - leider gleich wenig Spieler. Das FFXIV an 2ter Stelle nach WoW kommen sollte ist auch klar. Was dahinter ist Geschmackssache, jedoch sollte man 1 und 2 schon so Voten, wie es sich auch derzeit bei den Spielern wiederspiegelt. Wer auch immer hier im Forum ESO Fanboi ist und das auch noch hochvoted, macht bloß sich selbst glücklich. Glücklich genug um die Kacke wieder zu installieren wohl bestimmt nicht




Dein sogenanntes "Fanboitum" ist die größte Ausrede von allen, die in einer Diskussion um Fanvotes keine Argumente haben. Ich muss kein Fanboy sein, um ein Spiel gut/besser zu finden als andere Spiele, wann geht das endlich in eure Köpfe rein? 

Alle Statistiken, deine eigene Meinung etc. ändern einfach mal NICHTS an der Abstimmung hier auf PC Games und sind auch NULL representativ, weil es einzelne Meinungen wiederspiegelt und der Großteil hier nun mal TESO gewählt hat. Wie schwer ist es eigentlich ein Mehrheitsentscheid zu verstehen, die einfachste aller Abstimmungen?


----------



## Kwengie (6. Januar 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also die Beta fand ich fürchterlich. K.a. wie das so gut bewertet werden konnte von den Leuten. Das es sogar WoW noch schlägt verstehe ich gar nicht.
> 
> Hätte eher WoW, Wildstar, AA, FF14, TESO, SWTOR erwartet.




findest Du es gut,
wenn jedes Jahr WoW zum besten MMOPRG gewählt wird?
... andere Spiele, und vor allem jüngere und mit aktueller Grafik, haben in diesem Sektor auch einen Chance verdient...
2015 wird eventuell Black Desert das Rennen machen, denn die Grafik stimmt schon mal, aber stimmt auch das übrige Gameplay?




battschack schrieb:


> So gut ist es nun auch wieder nicht leider
> 
> 
> Wie immer zu anfang es ist toll dann wenn man fast alles erledigt hat bis auf raids ist es wieder total langweilig wie immer^^
> ...



.... dann bist Du ja ein D-Zug, wenn Du Deine Fraktion und alle anderen (Cadwells Gold oder Silber) durchgespielt hast.
Ich selbst hänge jetzt vor dem dritten Bündnis seit Release mit den Handwerksschriebs fest und die tollen Quests sind jedenfalls und keineswegs langweilig! Ich zumindest merke, daß es ein TES-Spiel Durch und Durch ist, vielleicht besser noch als Skyrim.
Tera; Rising, welches sich seit neuestem Tera: Fate of Arun nennt, ist langweilig und ziemlich stupide geworden. Ist ja auch F2P...


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2015)

Genauso könnte man sagen alle WOW Hater haben jetzt ESO hochgevoted. Ich spiele schon einige Zeit WOW, und habe damals an der BETA zu TESO teilnehmen dürfen, bei einem Freund habe ich stundenlang zugesehen und ich kann es nicht verstehen, wie man ESO so hoch loben kann, das Kampfsystem ist schrecklich hakelig, WOW ist gerade nach dem grandiosen Addon wirklich sehr gut geworden und hätte den ersten Platz mehr als verdient. Niemand hat das neue WOW Addon gespielt weil es ja zu Casual ist, aber auch hier richten alle drüber als wüssten sie, dass sich an WOW nichts geändert hat. Im Grunde gewinnt diese Abstimmung die Fanboy fraktion die mehr Votes bashed - ergo. Nichtssagend.


----------



## Kwengie (6. Januar 2015)

oh mann,
findet Euch ab damit, daß die hiesige Community anders entschieden hat und lebt mit dieser Entscheidung.

... wie kleine Kinder, die nicht verstehen können, daß IHR Spiel nicht für den ersten Platz nominiert worden ist, sondern für den ZWEITEN!

@Crysisheld:
Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man WoW so hoch loben kann...
... verstehst Du, was ich meine???


----------



## Saji (6. Januar 2015)

Warum ESO nun auf Platz 1 gelandet ist kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Es war bzw. ist sicherlich das stroylastigste MMO von 2014, aber bei aller Liebe nicht das Beste. Patches taten dem Spiel über die Monate hinweg zwar gut, konnten aber die Kernprobleme nur teilweise oder gar nicht beheben.  Man muss aber auch beachten das sich Platz 1 und 2 um gerade einmal 1,49% unterscheiden. Gemessen an den Teilnehmern (4200+ Stimmen) sind das 63+ Votes mehr für ESO.  Vermutlich waren die WoWler zu sehr mit Flamen im Forum beschäftigt oder haben sich einfach nicht getraut ehrlich zu voten. WoW ist ja wie Aldi, keiner geht hin, aber die Schlangen an den Kassen reichen immer bis zum Klopapier. Will ja keiner in der Masse mitschwimmen sondern lieber Special Snowflake spielen. Grundsätzlich kann man an dieser Umfrage jedoch sehen das storylastige MMOs bei der PCG Com besser anzukommen scheinen.

Für mich persönlich überraschend: kein GW2 in den Top 5. Kann aber auch daran liegen das die Living Story gerade Pause hat. Oder hatte? Ich höre so wenig über GW2.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Januar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich überraschend: kein GW2 in den Top 5.



Guild Wars 2 stand auch gar nicht zur Wahl, weil das nicht in diesem Jahr erschienen ist.


----------



## Saji (6. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 stand auch gar nicht zur Wahl, weil das nicht in diesem Jahr erschienen ist.



Oh, ich dachte es ging ums beste MMO 2014 und nicht um das beste "neuerschienende" MMO 2014.  Dann ist natürlich klar das GW2 nicht auftaucht wenn es gar nicht zur Auswahl stand. ^^ Ich habe da wohl den Text im Artikel missverstanden.

Edit: FF14: A Realm Reborn kam aber am 27.08.2013 raus, der Patch A Realm Awoken am 17.12.2013 und das Addon Heavensward kommt jetzt erst im Frühjahr. Wieso taucht das dann mit drin auf? Wurden die "Late 13" auch noch mit aufgenommen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Januar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Edit: FF14: A Realm Reborn kam aber am 27.08.2013 raus, der Patch A Realm Awoken am 17.12.2013 und das Addon Heavensward kommt jetzt erst im Frühjahr. Wieso taucht das dann mit drin auf? Wurden die "Late 13" auch noch mit aufgenommen?



Die PS4-Fassung ist im April erschienen.


----------



## dmxcom (7. Januar 2015)

Warum ist Guild Wars 2 nicht dabei ? Nur weil es dieses Jahr nicht erschienen ist ? Ok dann raus mit Star Wars, WoW und co.
Warum zählen denn nur Vollpreis Addons ? Für mich unverständlich .... Entweder man Vergleich Basisspiel RELEASES oder lässt es sein. Hier mal ein AddOn als Spiel deklarieren, aber nein bei diesem Addon nicht ... WoW ...

Desweiteren finde Ich es witzig das die ESO Fanbois hier nun kämpfen bis aufs Messer. Klar habe Ich ESO. Habt ihr auch WoW, Archeage, Star Wars etc gezockt ? Wohl eher nicht ... Was ein gebrabbel. Natürlich war die Quintessenz meiner Aussage, das eine Abstimmung auf PCGAMES.de nicht repräsentativ ist. Vielen Dank an die Schlaumeier die das ganze dann nochmal für andere "Verständlich" ausgedrückt haben. Und weiterhin gilt deshalb meine Aussage "ESO hat nichts mit besten MMO 2014 zu tun" Fakt. Schön das hier einige Hundert im Forum unterwegs sind anstatt zu spielen, aber bitte, drückt den anderen doch kein Bild von ESO aufs Auge was Hinten und Vorne nicht stimmt. In keinem Bewertbaren und Belegbaren Bereich hat ESO die Nase vor den anderen Mitbewerbern. Und das ist einfach Fakt. Schön das ihr es hier hochgevoted habt, was nun auch immer damit Bezweckt werden sollte.
Und NEIN - ich habe nicht abgestimmt. Warum bei einer Abstimmung mitmachen, wenn Sie unvollständig und schlecht Recherchiert ist. Wählt euer MMO des Jahres 2014, aber nur diese die Ich euch von der MMORPG.com Topliste abkopiert habe.
 Ich esse z.B. am liebsten Pizza, werde deshalb aber bei einer Abstimmung Schnitzel gegen Nudeln, nicht für Nudeln oder Schnitzel voten, weil Ich eben gerne Pizza mag.


----------



## Taiwez (7. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Warum ist Guild Wars 2 nicht dabei ? Nur weil es dieses Jahr nicht erschienen ist ? Ok dann raus mit Star Wars, WoW und co.
> Warum zählen denn nur Vollpreis Addons ? Für mich unverständlich .... Entweder man Vergleich Basisspiel RELEASES oder lässt es sein. Hier mal ein AddOn als Spiel deklarieren, aber nein bei diesem Addon nicht ... WoW ...
> 
> Desweiteren finde Ich es witzig das die ESO Fanbois hier nun kämpfen bis aufs Messer. Klar habe Ich ESO. Habt ihr auch WoW, Archeage, Star Wars etc gezockt ? Wohl eher nicht ... Was ein gebrabbel. Natürlich war die Quintessenz meiner Aussage, das eine Abstimmung auf PCGAMES.de nicht repräsentativ ist. Vielen Dank an die Schlaumeier die das ganze dann nochmal für andere "Verständlich" ausgedrückt haben. Und weiterhin gilt deshalb meine Aussage "ESO hat nichts mit besten MMO 2014 zu tun" Fakt. Schön das hier einige Hundert im Forum unterwegs sind anstatt zu spielen, aber bitte, drückt den anderen doch kein Bild von ESO aufs Auge was Hinten und Vorne nicht stimmt. In keinem Bewertbaren und Belegbaren Bereich hat ESO die Nase vor den anderen Mitbewerbern. Und das ist einfach Fakt. Schön das ihr es hier hochgevoted habt, was nun auch immer damit Bezweckt werden sollte.
> ...



Ruhig bleiben, wir können uns auch ganz normal miteinander verständigen, ohne uns gegenseitig als "Fanbois" zu beschimpfen oder Posts der anderen als "Gebrabbel betiteln zu müssen.

Deine eigene Meinung ist übrigens KEIN Fakt, nur noch mal, um zu verdeutlichen, warum deine Posts hier eher negativen Anklang gefunden haben.
Zum anderen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, inwiefern du hier behaupten kannst, das die Abstimmung nicht representativ sei, wenn sie es doch eindeutig ist? Bis jetzt konnte noch niemand von den ganzen Leuten, die das behaupten, ein wirkliches Argument dafür liefern. Einfach etwas behaupten kann ja jeder.

Übrigens habe ich kein TESO gespielt und habe das eigentlich auch nicht vor, weil mir MMOs zu zeitintensiv sind. Ich habe aber WoW und Star Wars KOTOR durchaus gespielt, Star Wars zum Teil immer noch mal zwischendurch. Das kann man auch ganz gut alleine spielen, weswegen ich dafür dann auch meinen Vote abgegeben habe. Die Mehrheit hat aber TESO gewählt und das akzeptiere ich. Wie gesagt, ich habe das Spiel nicht selbst gespielt, also maße ich mir da auch kein Urteil drüber an, ob es besser oder schlechter gewesen ist als die anderen Titel, die hier noch mitaufgeführt wurden.

Dein Letzter Satz bestätigt eigentlich nur das, was ich in meinem vorigen Post bereits gesagt habe und nach dem Kriterium wurde hier ja auch von jedem bewertet. Also hat doch jeder  das, seiner Meinung nach, beste Rollenspiel gewählt. Deiner Aussage nach wäre das doch aussagekräftig, da du deine eigene Meinung ja als Fakt ansiehst, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## dmxcom (7. Januar 2015)

Du gehts aber ran - am besten nochmal Jeremy Soule im Hintergrund aufdrehen, dann klappts mitm ESO Verteidigen auch besser ...

Ok dann gebe Ich auf : ESO ist das beste MMO 2014, weil auf PCGAMES.de so abgestimmt wurde.......

Bin mal raus aus dem Thema - ich spiele meine MMO´s lieber, als drüber zu schreiben von was Ich keine Ahnung habe


----------



## Taiwez (7. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Du gehts aber ran - am besten nochmal Jeremy Soule im Hintergrund aufdrehen, dann klappts mitm ESO Verteidigen auch besser ...
> 
> Ok dann gebe Ich auf : ESO ist das beste MMO 2014, weil auf PCGAMES.de so abgestimmt wurde.......
> 
> Bin mal raus aus dem Thema - ich spiele meine MMO´s lieber, als drüber zu schreiben von was Ich keine Ahnung habe



Wüsste zwar jetzt nicht, wo ich TESO verteidige, wo ich doch vorher klar darauf hinweise, das ich es noch nicht einmal gespielt habe, aber gut, wenn du dazu nichts mehr sagen willst, deine Sache. Kommt halt genauso rüber, wie ichs schon vorherh gesagt habe: Keine wirklichen Argumente.

Das die jeweilige Abstimmung auch nur hier für die PCG-Community representativ ist, wurde vorher auch schon mehrfach erwähnt, aber warum auch lesen. 

Und das du keine Ahnung hast, hast du behauptet, nicht ich.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Du gehts aber ran - am besten nochmal Jeremy Soule im Hintergrund aufdrehen, dann klappts mitm ESO Verteidigen auch besser ...
> 
> Ok dann gebe Ich auf : ESO ist das beste MMO 2014, weil auf PCGAMES.de so abgestimmt wurde.......


Du verstehst das einfach nicht, oder?

Laut der Umfrage hier, ist TESO für SAGENHAFTE 23% der Abstimmenden das Beste MMO, welches dieses Jahr raus kam.
Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass es so für DICH so sein muss. Denn für die restlichen 77% ist das ja auch nicht der Fall.
Nur: So funktioniert das System der Hitparaden nun mal.

Bei der Musik ists doch auch so.
Was auf Platz 1 ist, ist äusserst selten mein Fall.
Das kann mir ja egal sein, wenn ich meine eigene Musik hören kann.


----------



## Saji (7. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die PS4-Fassung ist im April erschienen.



Aaaachso! Na das muss man auch dazu sagen. Ich denke bei PC Games immer vorrangig an... na, wer hat's schon erraten? Richtig, Konsolenspiele! Nein wartet, das war falsch. PC-Spiele wollte ich sagen. 

Ja ich weiß, es heißt "Bestes Online-Rollenspiel" und nicht "Bestes Online-Rollenspiel für den PC". Ich sage ja schon gar nichts mehr. :3


----------



## dmxcom (7. Januar 2015)

Ich verteidige nichts, ausser meiner Meinung.

Und laut der finde Ich es weiterhin nicht in Ordnung, das manche diese Abstimmung hier als in Stein gemeiselt und übetragbar auf eine "ECHTE" Bewertung des Spiels ansehen.
Denn der Abstimmungsinhalt, sowie das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmung, spiegeln für mich leider nicht das Ergebnis "Bestes MMO 2014" wieder.
Mehr wollte Ich damit nicht sagen. Da wie bereits erwähnt, die Abstimmung Lokal hier im Forum stattgefunden hat, kann auch nur von der Userbase ausgegangen werden.
Das war mir bereits klar, da hab Ich noch nicht den ersten Buchstaben getippt.
Wie Ich meine Meinung dazu vertrete ? Weder bei Spielerzahlen, Verkaufszahlen, Foren-User, Reddit-Abos, Metacritic, Livestream, Youtube Content etc. landet ESO auch nur im Entferntesten vor einem der hier genannten Titel.

Zusammengefasst: ESO mag zwar bei der Abstimmung gewonnen haben, aber bitte Leute, nehmt diese Auswertung nicht zu Ernst und kauft diesen Müll - vorrausgesetzt Ihr habt die Konkurrenzprodukte noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2015)

Also mir ist es vollkommen Pups wer da jetzt gewonnen hat. Ich weiß was ich persönlich gerne spiele und welches mein Favorit ist und gut ist. Das meine eigenen Tops andere eben nicht teilen, ist doch voll normal.
Und wenn da eben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer gerade TESO mal oben steht, na und, macht doch gar nichts.

Allerdings ist es schon komisch, wenn sich jetzt hier so gut wie alle Wundern, wo dann die sind, die dafür gestimmt haben. 






Kwengie schrieb:


> es kann ja nicht dauernd WoW gewinnen, das ist ja dann irgendwie langweilig.


Wenn es berechtigt ist, wieso nicht.





Kwengie schrieb:


> Selbst als Schumi laufend gewonnen hat, wurde es irgendwie langweilig für mich.


Ach was, man war doch immer noch gespannt, mit welchen billigen Tricks er diesmal mogelt, langweilig war es also nicht.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ich verteidige nichts, ausser meiner Meinung.
> 
> Und laut der finde Ich es weiterhin nicht in Ordnung, das manche diese Abstimmung hier als in Stein gemeiselt und übetragbar auf eine "ECHTE" Bewertung des Spiels ansehen.
> Denn der Abstimmungsinhalt, sowie das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmung, spiegeln für mich leider nicht das Ergebnis "Bestes MMO 2014" wieder.
> ...



Endlich mal einer der meiner Meinung ist. Ich dachte schon ich kämpfe hier gegen Windmühlen an. Die Umfrage ist absolut subjektiv und wahrscheinlich noch durch die Fanboys vefälscht. Mal anders gefragt was bieten die Entwickler den in ESO so an an kostenlosem Content neuen Quests Veranstaltungen wie Weihnachten in WOW, Halloween, wo die gesamte Spielewelt mit Gimmicks ausgeschmückt wird. Hmm ich habe davon in TESO wirklich nicht viel gesehen. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch einfach in den falschen Ecken der Welt rumgetrieben. Aber mal ehrlich Blizzard macht da schon mehr für ihre Bezahlcommunity als es Bethesda macht. 

Nur weil das Teil Elder Scrolls heißt muss man es nicht gleich in den Himmel loben als wäre es der Heilige Rollenspiel Gral. Der ist nämlich schon vergeben an WOW und das wissen alle die WOW regelmäßig spielen.

@Batze Schumi hat nicht gemogelt! Das war Stallorder in Österreich!!


----------



## Taiwez (7. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wann ich TESO in den Himmel gelobt habe oder wann ich etwas dagegen gesagt habe, das die Umfrage nicht subjektiv und von jedem anders gesehen wird.

Das Einzige, und das scheint ihr nicht zu verstehen, ist die Tatsache, dass die Mehrheit hier für TESO gestimmt hat. McDrake hat das durch seinen Post ja auch noch mal verdeutlicht. Aber Hauptsache, den Leuten die Worte im Mund umdrehen, ist klar. 

Ist übrigens ironisch, wenn jemand als Argumente nur "meiner Meinung nach.." bringt und dadurch selbst subjektiv wird..


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Nur weil das Teil Elder Scrolls WoW heißt muss man es nicht gleich in den Himmel loben als wäre es der Heilige Rollenspiel Grahl.






btw finde ich es witzig, wie inflationär hier das Wort Fanboy ausgepackt wird.
Wenn jemanden TESO besser gefällt als WoW, wieso nicht dafür voten? Wird man deshalb gleich zum Fanboy?

Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die hier Fakeaccounts machen, nur um eine ziemlich unbedeutende Umfrage zu manipulieren ..

Mir persönlich gefällt TESO auch besser - aber ich habe gar nicht abgestimmt


----------



## dmxcom (7. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, wann ich TESO in den Himmel gelobt habe oder wann ich etwas dagegen gesagt habe, das die Umfrage nicht subjektiv und von jedem anders gesehen wird.
> 
> Das Einzige, und das scheint ihr nicht zu verstehen, ist die Tatsache, dass die Mehrheit hier für TESO gestimmt hat. McDrake hat das durch seinen Post ja auch noch mal verdeutlicht. Aber Hauptsache, den Leuten die Worte im Mund umdrehen, ist klar.
> 
> Ist übrigens ironisch, wenn jemand als Argumente nur "meiner Meinung nach.." bringt und dadurch selbst subjektiv wird..



Wie oft willst du dich denn hier noch einbringen ? Erstens wiederholst du dich und hast scheinbar nicht mitbekommen worum es geht. Zweitens hat dich niemand zietiert oder angesprochen. Das was du jedes Mal ansprichst, hat schon Nachbarskatze im Vorbeigehen am Fenster gecheckt, als bei mir der Beitrag zum Ersten mal geöffnet wurde.


----------



## Taiwez (8. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du dich denn hier noch einbringen ? Erstens wiederholst du dich und hast scheinbar nicht mitbekommen worum es geht. Zweitens hat dich niemand zietiert oder angesprochen. Das was du jedes Mal ansprichst, hat schon Nachbarskatze im Vorbeigehen am Fenster gecheckt, als bei mir der Beitrag zum Ersten mal geöffnet wurde.



Kann ich so nur zurückgeben, da du ja selbst nicht wirklich vielfältig in deinen Ausführungen bist und an einer subjektiven Umfrage Objektivität bemängelst, was schon vom Grundprinzip her keinen Sinn macht.

Wenn du nen objektiven Vergleich zwischen den ganzen MMOs willst, dann lies dir Tests durch. Aber nörgel hier nicht rum.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> btw finde ich es witzig, wie inflationär hier das Wort Fanboy ausgepackt wird.
> Wenn jemanden TESO besser gefällt als WoW, wieso nicht dafür voten? Wird man deshalb gleich zum Fanboy?
> 
> Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die hier Fakeaccounts machen, nur um eine ziemlich unbedeutende Umfrage zu manipulieren ..
> ...




Danke für die Rechtschreibbelehrung  Natürlich ist es mit einem gewissem Aufwand verbunden eine Abstimmung zu manipulieren, aber es gibt nun mal Viele, die schon aus Prinzip was Anderes wählen wenn Sie den Namen WOW lesen. Es gibt auch bestimmt Einige die tun das bei TESO. Da nehme ich mich jetzt nicht mal raus - aber ich habe überhaupt nicht gevoted. Nein ich unterstelle auch Niemandem wenn er ein Spiel besser findet er würde zum Fanboy werden. Mir selbst gefällt WOW nun mal besser. Es wird immer vergessen was Blizzard für die Community tut. Ich habe es oben schon erwähnt TESO wird da ein bisschen stiefmütterlich behandelt und ich glaube der große Run auf das Spiel kam nur durch den Hype am Anfang und eben durch den großen Namen "The Elder Scrolls" zustande. Hätte das Spiel nen anderen Namen wäre es wahrscheinlich ganz einfach ignoriert worden... wäre es doch nur.... dann müssten wir jetzt keine Diskussion drum führen...


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2015)

Wollte eigentlich eh nur zeigen, dass Geschmäcker halt verschieden sind - den einen gefällt das besser, den anderen eben was anderes.
Hier haben halt mehr Leute für Spiel X abgestimmt, als für Spiel Y. Ist eigentlich doch auch ziemlich egal, wenn man das, was man spielt gerne spielt und es einem gefällt.

Das mit dem Fanboykram war eigentlich eher auf andere Poster hier bezogen *zudmxcomschiel*


----------



## dmxcom (8. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Kann ich so nur zurückgeben, da du ja selbst nicht wirklich vielfältig in deinen Ausführungen bist und an einer subjektiven Umfrage Objektivität bemängelst, was schon vom Grundprinzip her keinen Sinn macht.
> 
> Wenn du nen objektiven Vergleich zwischen den ganzen MMOs willst, dann lies dir Tests durch. Aber nörgel hier nicht rum.



Wie erwähnt, du kannst scheinbar nicht lesen. Belegte Fakten habe Ich genügend aufgeführt.

Warum du weiter hin deine Schiene fährst ist mir zweifelhaft. Du verstehst seit Anbeginn der Diskussion nicht worum es geht. Das gibs doch garnicht.
Red doch lieber in Themen mit, wo du dich auskennst. Danke. Falls es sowas nicht gibt. Die PCGAMES kannst du auch kaufen. Darin gibs einiges an Infos für Neulinge wie dich. Wenn du dann mal Groß bist, darfst du gerne auch mal mitreden. Bis dahin lass es doch bitte solche Themen kaputtzumachen, in dem du einfach keinerlei Ahnung hast, was die Leute sagen und wieso. Das ist ja schrecklich.


----------



## dmxcom (8. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich eh nur zeigen, dass Geschmäcker halt verschieden sind - den einen gefällt das besser, den anderen eben was anderes.
> Hier haben halt mehr Leute für Spiel X abgestimmt, als für Spiel Y. Ist eigentlich doch auch ziemlich egal, wenn man das, was man spielt gerne spielt und es einem gefällt.
> 
> Das mit dem Fanboykram war eigentlich eher auf andere Poster hier bezogen *zudmxcomschiel*



Ja natürlich. Es ist ja auch so Gemein von mir, eine Forenabstimmung auf ein realistisches Niveau zu heben, wenn der Gewinner der Abstimmung, das nach belegbaren Kriterien schlechtestes Spiel in der Auswahl ist. Wie kann Ich nur ... am besten geh Ich damit in ein Forum .. ach Moment 

Und wer mir nochmal mit subjektiv kommt nehm Ich nicht mehr ernst. 
Ich wiederhol mich doch nicht wie ein Anrufbeantworter.
Entweder ist dieser Unfähig sich zu den Titeln zu informieren oder will mich einfach nur trollen. Für beides habe Ich nichts übrig sorry.


----------



## Taiwez (8. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, du kannst scheinbar nicht lesen. Belegte Fakten habe Ich genügend aufgeführt.
> 
> Warum du weiter hin deine Schiene fährst ist mir zweifelhaft. Du verstehst seit Anbeginn der Diskussion nicht worum es geht. Das gibs doch garnicht.
> Red doch lieber in Themen mit, wo du dich auskennst. Danke. Falls es sowas nicht gibt. Die PCGAMES kannst du auch kaufen. Darin gibs einiges an Infos für Neulinge wie dich. Wenn du dann mal Groß bist, darfst du gerne auch mal mitreden. Bis dahin lass es doch bitte solche Themen kaputtzumachen, in dem du einfach keinerlei Ahnung hast, was die Leute sagen und wieso. Das ist ja schrecklich.





Da fühlt sich aber jemand auf die Füße getreten, gehen dir die Argumente aus? Deine "belegten Fakten" haben hier keine Aussagekraft.

Geh woanders trollen und hör auf, andere des Nichtwissens zu beschuldigen, wenn dem eindeutig nicht so ist. Du kleiner Revolutionär mit deiner AllesindnurFanboys-Haltung.


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2015)

@dmxcom 

Du schreibst doch nur Stuss und hast es immer noch nicht gecheckt oder?


----------



## dmxcom (8. Januar 2015)

Ich schreibe nur Stuss  ? Wo denn ?

Seid wann ist es Stuss zu behaupten, ESO ist in allen Bewertungskriterien den Mitbewerben unterlegen, wenn man das nachgooglen kann.

Ich glaub ihr seid die Trolle lol.

Jetzt aber gut. Oder Informiert euch mal besser.


----------



## Taiwez (8. Januar 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ich schreibe nur Stuss ? Wo denn ?
> 
> Seid wann ist es Stuss zu behaupten, ESO ist in allen Bewertungskriterien den Mitbewerben unterlegen, wenn man das nachgooglen kann.
> 
> ...



Informier du dich mal lieber darüber, was Abstimmungen durch ein Votum bedeuten.


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2015)

10 Beiträge und schon auf ignore - glaub, das ist neuer Rekord


----------



## Taiwez (8. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> 10 Beiträge und schon auf ignore - glaub, das ist neuer Rekord



Mach das lieber nicht, sonst können wir ihn doch gar nicht mehr "trollen".


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Mach das lieber nicht, sonst können wir ihn doch gar nicht mehr "trollen".



^^
Ist es doch gar nicht wert


----------



## dmxcom (8. Januar 2015)

Ihr beiden wisst nichtmal selbst worüber Ihr Redet lol.

Einfach jeglichen Text ingorieren und einfach eure Schiene weiterfahren. Supi. Ihr seid echt eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum.

Ui und jetzt Benutzer ignorieren, da scheine Ich ja nicht er erste zu sein. Scheinst ja echt was aufm Kerbholz zu haben, wenn du dich in Foren nicht weiter verteidigen kannst. 
Wobei, so ganz Ohne Meinung und Ahnung ist das auch schwer, ne ?


----------



## dmxcom (8. Januar 2015)

> Informier du dich mal lieber darüber, was Abstimmungen durch ein Votum bedeuten.



Und wo ist das Diskussionsinhalt ?



Informier du dich mal lieber darüber, was Äpfel und Birnen für einen Unterschied haben.


----------



## Exar-K (8. Januar 2015)

Und jetzt hören wir bitte alle mit den persönlichen Anfeindungen auf und bleiben entweder sachlich beim Thema, oder schreiben gar nichts mehr.


----------

